# Hydrogen Fuel Cell Systems. Possible? Affordable?



## mattW (Sep 14, 2007)

1000W might power a decent bicycle or even a super-efficient solar car but it isn't enough for much more than that. Cars generally use 10+kW for normal driving speeds, you'd have to get a quote on the larger systems but I don't image they are cheap and they are about 1/3 of the efficiency of batteries for short term energy storage.


----------



## Ooze3d (Jun 15, 2008)

As you can see I'm quite new at this. Thanks a lot!


----------



## SciTech02 (Jun 21, 2008)

It would cost a lot of $$$, but if you could get multple fuel cells, you could power a small car. They would probably weigh a lot less than other battery types and would not be as sensitive as other batteries. However, very little has been done with them and only large companies (GM, Toyota, Honda) have been able to use them effectively in EVs .


----------



## Ooze3d (Jun 15, 2008)

I already asked for a quote on different systems. Way too expensive.


----------



## akumabito (Jun 23, 2008)

Ooze3d said:


> I already asked for a quote on different systems. Way too expensive.


If you don't mind me asking, how much is too much? It looks interesting..


----------



## Ooze3d (Jun 15, 2008)

The fuel cell system FC42/HLC with the power range of 1,440 kW will cost Euro 19.700.- excluding power electronics. The Hydrogen generator and the necassary metal hydride storgages will cost Euro 15.000.-

http://www.fuelcellmarkets.com/heli.../products_and_services/3,1,1102,17,27160.html


----------

